# saltwater lighting



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i need lighting for a saltwater reef tank for a 220 gallon. this is very expensive and i am willing to pay the money BUT i came across this super cheap alternative on ebay which has the watts i need or so it says???
this sounds great!! but i am a little skeptical, 
please go to this link and tell me what u think.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6&category=3212


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

this looks pretty shady too me. it appears to fall under "if its too good to be true, it probably is" catagory. for a 220 reef you're going to need metal halide lights. they are the only thing powerful enough to get light saturation deep enough. how deep is the tank? im guessing at least 24"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moving to non-piranha Q's


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ive seen them bulb's there never as bright as they say if i were you id stump up the cash for the tried and tested one's 
just my 2 cent's


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Don't buy that.

This place has excellent lights and customer service:

You can buy the kit and build it yourself or purchase it preassembled.

Their bulb prices are just a touch high, so you could search around and buy them seperately.

http://www.aquaticco.com/

I would get the fixture with the power compacts:

http://www.aquaticco.com/400mhcf.htm

HTH


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

hellolights.com also has some good deals.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks for all the input guys,
i think i will dish out the cash for the real goods,
oh by the way i wrote him and this was the reply.......

hey,
> i am very very interested in this product, but i would love some more info
on it. Are there any links to a more detailed description? If not, can you
answer this... i absolutely need about 900 watts to keep my coral alive. If
i purchase 2 of these will my coral survive with no other lights but the 2
from you?

Hi,
Thanks for writing. I nor anyone can say absolutely that it will work. I can
say that it should, we have sold hundreds of them for that purpose. The
shipping to Canada for 2 lights is $37.35, that is for Insured Airmail
Parcel Post (4 to 10 days).
Thanks,
William


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

dont trust him he sounds creepy


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

will this light be okay??
i hope so since i am the current highest bidder

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...gory=42225&rd=1


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The one you were looking at is not what your are looking for lights for this kind of a tank especially depth you are looking at prolly 200 a light that is dollars kev just got some for freshwater plant growth, anything cheaper isn't really what you are looking for unless I see it myself


----------

